# WOC: Wonder Woman



## Soul Unique (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

  	I noticed that there wasn't a WW thread in BOC so thought i'd start one.

  	So what are your first impressions on the Wonder Woman collection?

  	What are your 'Must Haves', 'Maybes' and 'Skips'....?


----------



## Lovey99 (Jan 16, 2011)

I definitely want:

 [h=3]Defiance Eyeshadow Quad[/h] 

 *Defiance* Iridescent white pink (Veluxe Pearl) (Limited Edition) 	
 *Paradise Island* Soft warm pink (Satin) (Limited Edition) 	
 *Star Studded* Mid-tone violet pink (Satin) (Limited Edition) 	
 *Real Drama* Dark burgundy with pink pearl (Satin) (Limited Edition) 
 
 [h=3]Lipglass[/h] 

 *Wonder Woman* Bright red with soft pearl (Limited Edition) 
 
  	I *might*get

 [h=3]Mineralize Skinfinish[/h] 

 *Pink Power* Peachy rose with pink shimmer/Soft rosy bronze/Soft shell pink with fine shimmer (Limited Edition) 	
 *Golden Lariat* True coral with fine gold shimmer/Soft suntanned bronze/Soft gold with fine shimmer (Limited Edition) 
 
 [h=3]Invicible Mirror[/h]


----------



## Sass (Jan 16, 2011)

red bag
  	mirror
  	t-shirt
  	russian red l/s
  	dat coral blush duo (forgot the name)
  	darker msf (forgot the name)
  	defiance quad (? - that's a very hot maybe)
  	both nail polishes

  	and dazzit


----------



## couturesista (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm getting

  	Marquise D l/s
  	Secret Identity l/g
  	Emancipation l/g (to go with all my new pink lipsticks)
  	Golden Lariat MSF ( I have to swatch to see if I'll actually use it, I really just want the compact to place my MAC powder in it, but the MSF maybe cool)
  	The Face Brush Set
  	The Red and Blue Makeup Bag

  	Thank goodness this collection is coming out around V-Day, my Boo already has my list!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2011)

Right now I dont have a list. It feels strange because I almost always have a list. Im most curious about the colored mascaras. If the formula is volumizing and shows up on my jet black lashes.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess when the swatches start rolling in you may be a bit more tempted by the collection. I am interested in Opulash too, but probably will just buy it in regular packaging later - even though I love the sound of a green and a purple mascara, the shelf life is whats putting me off purchasing them.


DILLIGAF said:


> Right now I dont have a list. It feels strange because I almost always have a list. Im most curious about the colored mascaras. If the formula is volumizing and shows up on my jet black lashes.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice lists ladies.

  	My wishlist:

  	Russian Red l/s
  	Mighty Aphrodite D/B
  	Golden Lariat MSF
  	Invincible Mirror
  	WW Tee

  	Maybes:
  	Wonder Woman l/g 
  	Amazon Princess D/B


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't have a huge list for this collection =)

Wonder Woman Lipglass
Golden Lariat MSF
Mighty Aphrodite Blush Duo
Invincible Mirror.. maybe. I'm a bit sick of looking at Dr.Facilier who is on my current mirror.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 16, 2011)

Things of interest to me

  	Marquise D' l/s
  	Heroine l/s
  	Secret Identity l/g
  	Blush Duo ( I dunno which one yet)
  	Golden Lariat MSF
  	Invincible Mirrior


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 17, 2011)

All I really want is Marquis' D, i missed out from the BBR collection. But i'm tempted on the Russian Red, strictly for the packaging.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 17, 2011)

I am absolutely shocked and dismayed that after viewing the promo pics, I hardly want anything from this collection. I don't know if this is because my personal collection has grown to the point where there's nothing to really be added, or if the products in this collection are just not up to par.

At any rate, I'm getting Army of amazons, Themyscira, and maybe one of the blushes(so that I'm not wasting 20 dollars on a mirror) & Marquis'd. 








 for my wallet,  but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for my expectations.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nada.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been wearing the Opulash mascara for about a wk now....I like it. I think I'll only go for the colored mascara for sure. Tempted by one of the quads....I think the 'green' one and a l/s for packaging   Such a cute packaging whore!  LOLOL


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 18, 2011)

i want the face brush set and marquise'd lipstick that's it for now


----------



## honybr (Jan 18, 2011)

I was interested in the WW l/g but I can't handle that applicator.

  	I might get the darker of the blush duo and possibly the darker MSF.

  	The only thing I know for sure I'm getting is the t-shirt.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 18, 2011)

there's a t shirt?!


----------



## Ms.O (Jan 18, 2011)

da_hood_model said:


> there's a t shirt?!


	OHHH, There is a T-Shirt $25 Online Only


----------



## sss215 (Jan 19, 2011)

I want the Mighty Aphrodite blush compact and Russian Red.  The collection is not that hot to me. Right now, I can't pass up a coral type blush. I like Russian Red better than Ruby Woo, so they sold me on that. 

  	I am sure with a few face charts, I can dupe a collection look for the eyes with stuff I have on hand.    I love WW so the small haul I do will be just right.


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Definite:

	Mineralize Skinfinish in Golden Lariat $35 -an orange msf! I can also contour with the middle color. Looks like total win to me 

	Russian Red lipstick 15.50 - I don't own a red lippy lol

	Maybe:

	Amazon Princess Blush $24 - this one looks sooo amazingg!
	Mighty Aphrodite $24 - ripe peach dupe?!?!? tempting!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 27, 2011)

I want the Mighty Aphrodite blush compact


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I want Emancipation Lipglass....I think this will look great on its on just for a lil somthin' somethin' and also over pinky nudes. I want that big ass MSF too! I think its called Golden Lariat. I think that is going to look great on brown skin and also alongside that new VG Gaga lipstick  Yep I am already planning a face!!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 27, 2011)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I want the Mighty Aphrodite blush compact



 	same here along with golden lariat MSF, Valiant quad was a definite now it's off my list.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 27, 2011)

I only want Golden Lariat MSF.


----------



## devin (Jan 27, 2011)

^^I feel the same way. I saw swatches and Golden Lariat msf was the only thing that really caught my eye. I will have to see it in person first.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, now that the swatches are out I've revised my list again--

Athena's Kiss L/g, Spitfire l/s, and both blushes. I still want the mascaras I mentioned above, but who knows how long it'll take me to use them? I don't wanna waste product. *sigh* I'm sure I can nudge a thing or two off my list once I'm able to see them in person.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 29, 2011)

After seeing Temptalia's videos on this, I only want a t-shirt. *shrug*


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe the novelty is wearing off in regards to this collection.

  	I revised my list to 1 lipstick, 1 MSF, 2 blushes [possibly at least 1 of them] and maaaaybe Athenas Kiss or Emancipation l/g.

  	I read in the main thread sometime this week, that there is a holdall bag coming out too! If its true and I like it, I may get that too.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2011)

I've decided to pass on the collection. It feels good to say NO for a change. The Mighty Aphrodite blush duo nearly got me though. >_<


----------



## sss215 (Jan 29, 2011)

getting the Mighty Aphrodite blush. Since it has a nice sheen to it, its going to be different than my other coral type blushes, so that makes it unique to my stash.   Will check out Spitfire l/s, Amazon Princess blush and Secret Identity l/g in store as maybes.  That's it.  I love the artwork, so I am hoping there is a free comic of the color story I can haul too.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 30, 2011)

mighty aphrodite
  	golden lariat
  	valiant quad
  	heroine
  	secret identity
  	victorious
  	army of amazons
  	themyscira

  	and maybe a make-up bag.


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I am new in purchasing MAC and makeup in general; so there is no stash to look into for dupes . I am very into this collection; since I am into comics and I used to watch the Justice League staring our leading lady herself. I do not want to collect items though, I want things I can use. Below I will list the products I am interested in although I want to try them on before I purchase them :

  	Lipglass: Athena’s Kiss 
  	Powder Blushes: Mighty Aphordite, Amazon Princess


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok ladies, WW is up on MAC's site...anyone order anything?

  	I got Army of Amazons, Victorious, Heroine and Secret Identity.

  	But i'll be getting Golden Lariat, Mighty Aphrodite, Themyscira, Valiant Quad and the red makeup bag on friday provided things don't sell out!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Jan 31, 2011)

I picked up only a few items: Mighty Aphrodite, Marquise'd, Spitfire, Athena's Kisses, and Wonder Woman.  I'm still on the fence about the Golden Lariat MSF, and I'm expecting to possibly return a few items once I swatch them.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just Mighty Aphrodite. Will check out the lippies at a store or counter


----------



## SlimSugar (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't see a t shirt online anywhere... smh..


----------



## afulton (Feb 3, 2011)

From what I saw online, I didn't see anything I wanted except for the brushes.  I like to collect limited edition brushes.  Friday, I am going to take a trip to the PRO store in South Beach to see the collection in person.  Maybe I'd change my mind.


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

I would love to see how "Spitfire" lipstick looks on one of you ladies =)


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 3, 2011)

smoohead said:


> I would love to see how "Spitfire" lipstick looks on one of you ladies =)



 	 I have been waiting to see a good Spitfire swatch as well!


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 3, 2011)

I am not a fan of the packaging. I will be skipping this collection.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 3, 2011)

I got a few things from this collection. The two blushes and the blue mascara. I'm going try the mascara out tomorrow see if it shows up. If it doesn't I'm going to try it with Prep& Prime Lash and if it STILL doesn't show up. Its going back! I hate returning things but what am I going to do with a bright blue mascara I cant use. Mascara isn't one of those products you can see or give away either. Decisions decisions!


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 3, 2011)

i only got spitfire, and im not too happy with it.. its a pretty color but idk, i'd rather wear up the amp which is a lil more purply. I wasnt excited for this collection but i did want a lipstick packaging. Im wondering if i should have gotten marquise d instead. too late now anyways.  im saving for quite cute!


----------



## Sass (Feb 3, 2011)

List of stuff I bought.,..

  	red bag (I think I'm going to return that cuz I have too many bags)
  	l/s spitfire
  	l/s russian red
  	l/s marquis d'
  	blush mighty aphrodite
  	msf golden lariat
  	both of the nail polishes

  	Hubby is going to kill me.


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 4, 2011)

smoohead said:


> I have been waiting to see a good Spitfire swatch as well!


	i put up a pic of me with spitfire in the swatches thread... hope it helps
  	p.s. dont mind my bare face, i just woke up in the morning when i took that lol


----------



## BriLuvsMacNow1 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am only getting 3 things:
  	eye brush set
  	Marquise'd
  	Emacipation

  	only things i think will fit me hopefully the surf baby will interest me? eh who knows
  	but im for sure getting the lip glass and lip gloss ! and it will be my first lip stick from mac <3


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, so I. ordered a few things on line, like 3 times. I cant make up my mind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on what I want.  Everytime I see a new haul, I want something new. Lol.  So far I ordered. I still want more things.  This Collection has my pockets Flat. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	1. Red Make-up Bag
  	2. Amazon Princess Blush
  	3. Mighty Aphrodite Blush
  	4. Wonder Woman L/G
  	5. Athena's Kisses L/G
  	5. Heroine L/S
  	6. Golden Lariat MSF
  	7. Valiant E/S Pallette


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Since everything in this collection is larger than average, does that mean the LE brushes are full size instead of short handle? Just a thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Any WOC ladies out there with pics of l/s or l/s l/g combos from this collection? I'm on the fence about whether to get a few of them (spitfire and marquise d' specifically).


----------



## BrownEy3d (Feb 7, 2011)

So have any ladies that are NC45 or up have any problems/issues with Mighty Aphrodite showing up on the skin?


----------



## sss215 (Feb 7, 2011)

BrownEy3d said:


> So have any ladies that are NC45 or up have any problems/issues with Mighty Aphrodite showing up on the skin?



 	No. I have tried to with both colors and its fine.  They way I like to wear it is light side first, I love the warm yellow gold subtle shimmer.  Seems like the more I add the more coral it looks.  Once I am done with that side, I blend the darker color in.  The coral really pops.  Then I spray with fix plus and add a little more of the light side. 

  	I love wearing this with the Fabulush CCB.  Fabulush is a beautiful duo-chrome, similar to the light side of MA, imo. When I wear it with the CCB, its the CCB first and then the blush.  When I do that, I don't use fix+


----------



## afulton (Feb 8, 2011)

afulton said:


> From what I saw online, I didn't see anything I wanted except for the brushes.  I like to collect limited edition brushes.  Friday, I am going to take a trip to the PRO store in South Beach to see the collection in person.  Maybe I'd change my mind.


	So I thought I wouldn't like anything..I was WRONG.  I brought all (4) l/g, Amazon Princess, Golden Lariat, Russian Red & Spitfire l/s, & Valiant e/s Quad.  I was on the fence with the Mighty Aphrodite.  Not sure if I would get any color payoff....


----------



## sss215 (Feb 9, 2011)

afulton said:


> So I thought I wouldn't like anything..I was WRONG.  I brought all (4) l/g, Amazon Princess, Golden Lariat, Russian Red & Spitfire l/s, & Valiant e/s Quad.  I was on the fence with the Mighty Aphrodite.  Not sure if I would get any color payoff....



 	Mighty Aphrodite gives a good peachy-coral, warm yellow gold glow on my skin.  It brightens my cheeks right up. I feel like its a multi-use color as I have used it with the Fabulush CCB, Bite of an Apple, Burnt Pepper, Gilda and Gina blushes.   Its very pretty and springy.  The payoff is there; but you get a not too over the top glow instead of a matte pigment.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 9, 2011)

how is Athena's Kisses, Defiance Quad or Amazon Princess faring on WOC?

  	they're sitting in my shopping cart right now...should i do it?


----------



## sss215 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> how is Athena's Kisses, Defiance Quad or Amazon Princess faring on WOC?
> 
> they're sitting in my shopping cart right now...should i do it?


	 Athena's Kiss amd Amazon Princess: wonderful! 
  	Defiance Quad works for WOC, but the color payoff during application is not that great. You will have to work with them.  The darkest color in the quad looks like Sketch.   I think you can do better with colors like Yogurt, Passionate, Hepcat, Sketch and maybe Malt


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 9, 2011)

took defiance quad out, got athena's kisses, amazon princess and wonder woman lipglass. i'm sure i have some pink/purple shadows in my traincase that'll go perfectly, i don't need defiance if it's not gonna work for me.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay Ladies so here's my finally haul from this collection . . . .

  	Marquise D' l/s
  	Emancipation l/g
  	Secret Identity  x 2
  	Athena's Kiss l/g
  	Wonder Wonder l/g
  	Mighty Aphrodite blush
  	Amazon Princess blush
  	Invincible Mirror


----------



## Pretty1234me (Feb 10, 2011)

How do you like Marquise D'? It sold out online before I was able to purchase it =-(



BeautyByLele said:


> Okay Ladies so here's my finally haul from this collection . . . .
> 
> Marquise D' l/s
> Emancipation l/g
> ...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 10, 2011)

Marquise D' is nice, I like it  !!!!!! However its a nude color so im sure you can find something similar too it.  At first I thought I needed to back this color up but I changed my mind . . . im gonna see what Gaga II does for me. . . .  I still havent found my "perfect" nude yet


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 10, 2011)

You weren't playin'! Great haul!



BeautyByLele said:


> Okay Ladies so here's my finally haul from this collection . . . .
> 
> Marquise D' l/s
> Emancipation l/g
> ...


----------



## honybr (Feb 10, 2011)

*BeautyByLele* your swatches made me call my local counter and hold Athena's Kiss and Wonder Woman lipglass.  I already ordered Secret Identity.  They look great!


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 10, 2011)

Check out AfricanExport wearing Spitfire and Amazon Princess http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Bd9njs2cQ it looks lovely on her!


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 10, 2011)

I got my hands on Marquis'D and i still love it 2 years later lol. And surprisingly i loved the blue mascara so i grabbed it and Mighty Aphrodite, but is anyone else having a difficult time working with the deep reddish coral part of that blush? Mine's is very hard and takes alot of work to get on the cheeks.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 10, 2011)

Spitfire for an NW50? yay or nay?


----------



## Ms.O (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought:
  	Mighty Aprodite
  	Wonder Woman L/G
  	Russian Red L/S
  	Spitfire LS
  	Athena's Kiss L/G

  	Will buy if they don't sell out:
  	Golden Lariart
  	Amazon Princess
  	Heroine L/S
  	Secret Idenity L/G
  	Red MakeUp Bag


  	Debating on:
  	Marquise d' L/S
  	Emmancipation L/G


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 10, 2011)

you got almost the same as me! didn't get russian red, but i am debating on Spitfire...



Ms.O said:


> I bought:
> Mighty Aprodite
> Wonder Woman L/G
> Russian Red L/S
> ...


----------



## BriLuvsMacNow1 (Feb 11, 2011)

i was wondering will wonder woman or athenas kiss fit me? anything think so i want to buy them before there gone i dont want dupes i want the rl thing thanks


----------



## Cocosmith (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok ladies, I finally got my items I ordered.

  	My first Love is the RED Makeup Bag!!!!! It is so Freaking Cute to me.

  	Ole Boy, the L/G are so BIGGGGGGG!!!!! I ended up with all four of them.  Emancipation is really nice and Im a NC50/55.

  	I only got 2 lipsticks (Heroine and Marquis D). Heroine D is alot like Funbathing, which I loved. Debating on Spitfire.

  	I also got both Blushes, Gold Lariat, and the Valiant shawdow. 

  	Whee wee.  I guess I really liked this Collection.!!!!!! Lol


----------



## afulton (Feb 11, 2011)

afulton said:


> Mighty Aphrodite gives a good peachy-coral, warm yellow gold glow on my skin.  It brightens my cheeks right up. I feel like its a multi-use color as I have used it with the Fabulush CCB, Bite of an Apple, Burnt Pepper, Gilda and Gina blushes.   Its very pretty and springy.  The payoff is there; but you get a not too over the top glow instead of a matte pigment.


  	Thank you sss215!
  	I did go back to get Mighty Aphrodite.  I also brought Pink Power and the color mascaras (purple & green).  I was really wrong on this collection at first.  Now I absolutely love it!


----------



## DaniCakes (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought Golden Lariat MSF and Emancipation lipgloss. I planned on skipping the collection, but I'm really satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 12, 2011)

gabi03 said:


> I got my hands on Marquis'D and i still love it 2 years later lol. And surprisingly i loved the blue mascara so i grabbed it and Mighty Aphrodite, but is anyone else having a difficult time working with the deep reddish coral part of that blush? Mine's is very hard and takes alot of work to get on the cheeks.



 	 I use the 168 and it deposits color fine.  I use a fan brush too.  Try those brushes if you have them.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Spitfire for an NW50? yay or nay?



 	YAY!  Its very pretty.  I passed, cause I won't use it that much in the long run; & I have my eye on some other hot lip products from NARS right now. 
  	go for it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm guessing this collection is doing better than we thought. I went to Pro today and all of the lipsticks where sold out. The MSFs, Blushes and most of the mascaras were gone too. However they had plenty of those sucky quads left.


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's what I picked up:

  	Mighty Aphrodite Blush duo
  	Army of Amazons Opulash mascara
  	Pink Power MSF
  	Marquise 'd lipstick
  	Secret Identity lipglass

  	It's an understatement saying the quads were awful.  Color payoff is beyond lousy.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 13, 2011)

just ordered it ;-) i think i now i have everything i want out of this collection.



Ashleybubbles83 said:


> YAY!  Its very pretty.  I passed, cause I won't use it that much in the long run; & I have my eye on some other hot lip products from NARS right now.
> go for it!


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I wear spitfire over vino liner and love it. The mua put athena's kiss on top of that and while i loved it it was a bit bright and not something I would rock often. Give it a shot of you have vino or a shade like it.


----------



## afulton (Feb 14, 2011)

Ms.O said:


> I bought:
> Mighty Aprodite
> Wonder Woman L/G
> Russian Red L/S
> ...


	You'll love Emancipation and Marquise'D!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Feb 14, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> YAY!  Its very pretty.  I passed, cause I won't use it that much in the long run; & I have my eye on some other hot lip products from NARS right now.
> go for it!


 
  	I passed on Spitfire 'cause I have Violetta and Magenta Madness--both of which I like way better.  Spitfire doesn't look bad at all though.  I have Vino lipliner (it's pretty worn down) and I can see how the two would work great together.

  	Don't get me started on NARS.  That damn Angelika lipgloss and blush is calling meeeeee!!!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 15, 2011)

I just got Violetta today and I love it!  Such a pretty dimensional purple. 
  	Spitfire is a really nice color.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 15, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm guessing this collection is doing better than we thought. I went to Pro today and all of the lipsticks where sold out. The MSFs, Blushes and most of the mascaras were gone too. However they had plenty of those sucky quads left.



 	I wonder if pro had a lot in stock since the pop up store is open.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 20, 2011)

i rocked spitfire and athena's kiss for my birthday dinner, here's the look:


----------



## Amija (Feb 20, 2011)

I happened to be at the mall the day the WW collection came out and I knew I wanted the Secret Identity lipglass so I got that.  Went home and when I got on the computer saw so many people talking about Golden Lariat.  The Glamorous Gleam had it on and it looked so pretty on her skin I had to order.  So I'm waiting on:

  	Golden Lariat MSF
  	Emancipation lipglass 
  	Mirror
  	I already have my Secret Identity Lipglass.

  	I want Athenas Kisses but I'm better off getting a shade like that from NYX because I know I won't wear it enough.

  	And can I say I LOVE the big old applicator for these big ole lips!  And I'm normally don't like lipgass because it's drying and sticky on my lips but I love how these aren't dry and sticky  at all.


----------



## Ms.O (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I am done with this collection....maybe

  	I bought:
  	Mighty Aprodite
  	Wonder Woman L/G
  	Russian Red L/S
  	Spitfire L/S
  	Athena's Kiss L/G
  	Golden Lariart
  	Amazon Princess
  	Heroine L/S
  	Secret Idenity L/G
  	Wonder Woman Tote

  	And that's it I'm DONE!!


Ms.O said:


> I bought:
> Mighty Aprodite
> Wonder Woman L/G
> Russian Red L/S
> ...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## afulton (Mar 8, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i rocked spitfire and athena's kiss for my birthday dinner, here's the look:


  	Cute!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I picked up Emancipation. darn.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe you could track it down at store .


nazih09 said:


> I wish I picked up Emancipation. darn.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 6, 2011)

I kinda regret not getting anything from this collection. I always want limited edition items after the fact...


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 7, 2011)

I got very lucky and bought Heroine today, with two other lippies.  Very satisfied with this purchase.  I should get Spitfire very soon.


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2011)

I got Golden Larait MSF and Might Apphrodite blush.


----------



## Mykindapretty (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm an NC45' but I say yes you could wear Spitfire as NW50. Just use a light hand and maybe "brown it up" by blending it with a brown pencil.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 9, 2011)

im nw50 and wearing spitfire in my picture...so yes it works!



Mykindapretty said:


> I'm an NC45' but I say yes you could wear Spitfire as NW50. Just use a light hand and maybe "brown it up" by blending it with a brown pencil.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just stopping in to give the Valiant quad thumbs up. I caved and bought it after doubting it for so long. I love greens and over groundwork pp, this thing is gorgeous.


----------



## afulton (Apr 9, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Just stopping in to give the Valiant quad thumbs up. I caved and bought it after doubting it for so long. I love greens and over groundwork pp, this thing is gorgeous.


  	Glad you picked it up. You can do so many looks with this palette.  Ditto for Groundwork pp!


----------



## Mykindapretty (Apr 10, 2011)

You ROCKED Spitfire in that picture!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

So I still have the blue mascara and it gives my lashes a subtle color. I went to Pro the other day and mentioned to one of my favorite artists there that I was having issues making the color show up. He told me they had a white mascara I could use as a base to really make the color pop. You know I was all over it. Unfortunately they were sold out of that product. He will let me know when it is back in stock. Until then I would suggest the LA SPLASH colored mascaras. Highly pigmented and they show up! Isn't that why we buy colored mascara?


----------



## MadTheologian (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got Marquise d' and Spitfire yesterday to go with my Heroine.  (No Russian Red as I figured I have Dare You as my go-to red.)  My husband especially loved how M-d' looked on me.  I did not expect that I would have three WW products in my kit, as I've heard that the choices were ho-hum.  But they really suited me.  The neat thing was I bought the last M-d' in Fort Wayne.  Another lady visited the counter the next day and the MA told her that someone bought the last one.  

  	Will need to take pics, especially now I've got color swatched.  Officially I'm NW40.  I think that qualifies me as a WoC.


----------

